# Body Odor



## dog lover

We recently adopted a 3 year old Vizsla. She's a sweetheart and I have few complaints about her but she STINKS! I've tried different foods ( high quality) and have bathed her with dog shampoo but within a day she STINKS again! Is this typical of the breed? She's healthy and doesn't have any visible skin issues.


----------



## Tali

Can it be that the smell comes from the inside of her ears ?


----------



## Lisa

I don't think this is typical of the breed. Even after a long run Catan doesn't smell bad. Is there something she's getting into? I know if given the chance Catan will happily roll in whatever rotting muck he can find.


----------



## belf1125

Yeah, I don't believe that is normal. Maybe it's the ears like mentioned above, or maybe it's the anal glands? I know our breeder said once in awhile certain dogs will need to have their anal glands emptied if they don't do it on their own. Luckily, we haven't had to do this yet, but I know someone else who has. Does your dog smell ALL the time? Or sporatically, as if they have gas but it smells different than a regular dog fart (which still isn't pleasant, lol)? Another thing it may be is the paws, sometimes Shelby's feet will smell like popcorn or "Frito feet". That's just the smell of the bacteria they get between their toes. I think there's some things you can do about that as well, but most of the time it's not that bad. Just a few ideas, wasn't sure if it was a certain body part that smelled (ears, anal glads, paws) or if it was just an overall body odor. All I know is that vizslas are known for NOT smelling like dog and generally are hard to smell at all.


----------



## Pineapple Princess

I'm with Belf - check out those big floppy ears - if they look really dirty and dark inside your pup might have a yeast infection in there which is common for the breed. It will smell like the typical "wet dog." Very simple fix, hobie had it when we brought her home.

The anal gland thing - it would that "not so fresh" kind of smell. LOL
:


----------



## belf1125

Yeah, our friends who had a dog with the anal gland issue said it smells like rotten fish or something? Gross! LOL


----------



## dog lover

Thank you for the input. I'll check the ears. She does pass gas at times but that's not the continous smell we have. She always smells like wet dog so perhaps the ears are the problem. I'll have her checked by the vet.


----------



## gunnr

I'm going to offer one more possible issue.
Is she losing her hair, and or does it seem to come out and "break off" when you pet her.
When dogs get nervous, or anxiety ridden, I've known instances where they seem to give off a more "sweaty" odor, and the hair comes out more than usual.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

hmm, my v's smell good


----------



## Mischa

Was everything resolved dog Lover?

This thread reminded me of the time my boyfriend and Mischa came to visit me at work. I picked her up to give her a kiss and oh lawdy did she stink! We figured out Dennis was using the puppy trainer spray to help teach her to go outside and she must've ran into the mist lol.

Needless to say she got a bath in cherry smelling puppy shampoo as soon as I got home.


----------



## samsmom

Oh my I have to laugh!! My husband and I have said Samantha's feet stink like gym shoes - but the Frito feet description is the absolute best!! I also must agree about the ears, they always smell - but that is about it - no doggy smell unless wet!


----------

